# So what about the ABRA amplifier kits?



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't find much about them in this section when searching, so thought i'd ask. 

I'm talking about the small, mono amps they have. 

Examples ... (NOT trying to spam, just reference links) ...

http://www.abra-electronics.com/products/Velleman-K1803-Universal-Mono-Pre%2dAmplifier-Kit.html

http://www.abra-electronics.com/products/K8066-Velleman-3W-MONO-AMPLIFIER-KIT.html

http://www.abra-electronics.com/products/Velleman-K4001-7W-Mono-Audio-Amplifier-Kit.html


I'm new to this. I'm currently gathering bits and pieces to build my own mini-amp, like a Ruby or Little Gem, but seeing those few in the links above makes me wonder why not grab a couple and try them out? It's not about money burning a hole in my pocket, it's more about trying things out, playing around a bit, but keeping it simple so that it's still fun and i'd stick with it. I'd love to build my own tube amp, but I know something like that right now, for me to learn, would probably burn me out with the other projects I have on the go. 

Ideally these kits, imho, have a significant advantage over other *things* i'm finding on the 'Net - organization! Some of the $h!+ that people are posting out there is ridiculous to follow (Instructables is a good example of finding great stuff ... and garbage). I'm still scratching my head over a few things that i've looked at and then trying to cross-reference between ideas ... yeah, not happening. I'm not well educated enough in this field so it just becomes confusing and overwhelming then next thing you know I haven't built anything ... (yet. :/ )

Anyone (with far greater knowledge/experience) have any input please?

PATIA!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

These kits work, they are simple and cheap. However not much use for guitar, they don't have enough gain. They will be useful if you plan to run a cd player into it. As a learning experience they're fine. 
A better selection of kits (including these listed) are available from www.qkits.com They're in Kingston.
There's also some more advanced kits available from www.paia.com


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

dtsaudio said:


> These kits work, they are simple and cheap. However not much use for guitar, they don't have enough gain. They will be useful if you plan to run a cd player into it. As a learning experience they're fine.
> A better selection of kits (including these listed) are available from www.qkits.com They're in Kingston.
> There's also some more advanced kits available from www.paia.com


Very helpful, Dan. Thanks!

Also, through a few links here and there within those above i've also just discovered Craig Anderton's Electronic Projects for Musicians book which looks very helpful, too!


----------

